# .5 gal "fishbowl" tank



## iamzrad (Mar 21, 2009)

I have this little "goldfish" bowl, as I describe it. You know the shape and all. And I just have it sitting collecting dust and I want to do something with it. But I have no idea where to start. I have to have some small livestock in there along with plants. I plan on just scooping out a very small portion of substrate from my 45 gal planted tank for the bed. 
But what can I house in this little tank. Not sure if I can find a heater that small. No C02. Filtration will be a small sponge filter. I'll have a small 6700k, 6watt light.

Any ideas? And I don't want to keep a dinky goldfish in there. :icon_roll


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

shrimp? or ramshorn snails?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

You're pretty much limited to snails and/or shrimp in that small of a tank


----------



## iamzrad (Mar 21, 2009)

Not even a single Oto?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Nope, not even an otto!
Otto's are surprisingly touchy, and require good filtration and steady water params.
I would only keep shrimp in something that small.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

Way too small for an oto. Shrimp and snails are the only thing that will fit in there.


----------



## iamzrad (Mar 21, 2009)

So I had time to set this up tonight. I put a single Val root as my plant. I will be dosing with Excel and Flourish every other day (1/2 tsp). Put about 6 snails (nerite, ramshorn, mystery). There actually will be no C02, no filter, and no heater. Just the room temp and the light. Also there were very tiny snails in the substrate I grab from my main planted tank, can't identify now.
I also put a small Oto, but he is constantly grabbing air, so I took him out.

Gonna try and grab some cherry shrimp from my main tank tomorrow.

Here's a preview. I plan to add some rock and a small driftwood piece tomorrow.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

First off, I would check the water params tomorrow before adding the shrimp, just to make sure the nitrogen cycle is done.
Also, you might notice that the val will slowly melt over time. From experience, and alot of other people have noticed this, that for whateve reason, vals don't do well with Excell. They do like carbon, yes, but for whatever reason, Seachem Excel has been shown to melt vals. Not sure why, but it just seams to happen.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

didnt we already say an oto wouldnt make it? :icon_wink

not good to risk a fish's life. but i think the tank looks very nice and simplistic!


----------



## iamzrad (Mar 21, 2009)

I use Excel normally on my main tank and I have lots of Val in there and they are never effected :?

I want to add some fish, just need to find some, perhaps dwarf neon's? lol

The snails are really my test subjects, if after a week or so, if there progress is okay, then I will add shrimp. Of course testing parameters first


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> didnt we already say an oto wouldnt make it?


All information gathered from this forum are just suggestions or opinions. I sometimes try things that people say won't work, just out of curiosity. 

Although this has already been said, you don't have very many options with the size "bowl" you have. Shrimp are probably the best option.


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

why not just a single betta as long as you change water every 2 to 3 days


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

wait, is that 5 gallon or 0.5 gallon? if 0.5, then scratch betta


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

finfan said:


> wait, is that 5 gallon or 0.5 gallon? If 0.5, then scratch betta


0.5


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

You could maybe get away with an Ember Tetra, they are way small. But in reality half a gallon of water is just too touchy for fish. The water balance can change in a heart beat.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> You could maybe get away with an Ember Tetra, they are way small. But in reality half a gallon of water is just too touchy for fish. The water balance can change in a heart beat.


Tetras like to be in schools though.


----------



## jrafael (Jan 7, 2009)

Check this thread for ideas

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/62825-new-npt-shrimp-tanks.html


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Embers are very small, yes, but like posted earlier, should be kept in schools, and also in a heated and filtered tank. They are cool though. Defs one of my favourite fish I've ever kept.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I know they like to be in schools...but if one were going to try a fish for such a small amount of water it may have the best chance. *shrug* I don't know, personally I wouldn't keep anything other than a shrimp in .5


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Those bowls are way cute!


----------



## NO3 (Dec 24, 2008)

I got a 4" cube and a 6" cube. The 6" is slightly under 1 gal so I am guessing the 4" is close to 1/2 gal. I have been growing some garden moss in it using sand and dosing Excel daily. Tank's been up for over two weeks and nothing has melted so far. I have 4 Endler's fry in it and they are all doing well, i.e. eating and swimming around all day long. Figure the tank will be good for a few months until the Endler's become too big, but then the Endler's are always breeding so my suppy of fry is virtually unlimited.

The tank get indirect light from the 6" cube next to it with air turned on for about 6 hours a day. No filter but water change weekly. I got tons of Endler's fry, enough to give away, PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Fry is a great idea. I've got an endless supply of Tiger Endler fry...my god they breed like madness. giggle.


Giant airstone is giant. LOL


----------



## iamzrad (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, I thought about Endlers, but I know they breed like crazy, which could always just become feeder food for my other tanks.

Day 2 update, Hmmm, the Val plant is doing fine, so far. But I see no activity with the snails. They were mobile when I put them in, and maybe 30mins passed and they just froze. Water temp is at 78degrees. 0ppm ammonia, 0ppm nitrite/nitrate, pH is 6.8.


----------

